# Wanted: Honda Fit Roof Rack Pictures w Bikes



## Nockpoint 01 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi: Looking for pictures of late model Fit loaded with bikes and ready to roll.
Thanks!


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

As you requested......


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

and..


----------



## Nockpoint 01 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Honda Fit Roof Rack*

THANKS! Which roof rack systems are you using and are you happy with them?


----------

